# Wiry coat at base of neck?



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Soro's always been like this ever since his adult coat set in, but I notice that the 'ruff' around the base of his neck is always wiry and not as smooth as the rest of him is. I always thought it was due to me cutting the coat with furminator, or when I card him with the stripping knife (sort of a gnarly area to do and I make mistakes).
But I was wondering if it could also be natural? 
It doesn't feel dry or unhealthy, just messy and unlike the fur on the rest of his body.

This is a bad picture, since it makes it look like the collar is doing it, but it's not the collar:


----------



## minnesnowta (Sep 30, 2012)

Both of my in-law's dogs have that as well. A 4 year old Golden and a 9 year old BC/GSD mix. It is more noticable in the golden but I think that is because Sammy (the 9 year old) has started to lose his sheen. I will take pictures this weekend and post them.

Do you notice that his coat feels thicker in that area? When I am brushing them, with any time of grooming tool, I notice I get a lot more dead hair out of the base of the neck than any other area.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Losing sheen at 4 yrs? That's unfortunate!
I don't think it's thicker, just scragglier. Like perpetual bed hair 
And I don't think I get significantly more hair out of that area either.


----------



## minnesnowta (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry I had a serious derailment of thought when posting that. I'm at work (shhhhhhh) I have clarified my post. 

I notice that Gus (golden) excessively sheds at the base of his neck. I could groom him there for hours and still get lots of dead hair. But it still looks thick and crazy when I am done. 

Sammy (9 y.o mix) has started losing his shiny coat when he was switched over to senior food. Im not sure what he brand he is on, nothing of outstanding quality. (My mother-in-law thinks I'm crazy that I spend so much on Cooper.)

Soro reminds me of Sammy so much, just a shorter haired version. I think that hair just makes them look extra spunky.


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

Are you sure the collar isn't damaging hair, which in turn would cause it to lay differently?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Maybe it is? But if so, I would attribute it to his old nylon collar. When my family watched him for two years when I was in college it was virtually on all the time; that could have caused a lot of damage right? When I took him with me for the last two ish years the collar was on and off. But the collar in the picture is new and that's the one he wears all the time now. It's leather so I hope it's not still damaging his coat.

To minnesnowta, can't wait to see pics of Sammy


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

It looks similar to the messy fur on my Boxer mix's neck. Hers is definitely from her nylon collar. I've been considering getting something similar to yours to see if it will help..


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max's round braided leather collar isn't nearly as nice as the one Soro has on but it does break hair. When he wasn't wearing it for a couple years the fur was better. He has been a bit odd since hitting double digits so I don't think he is safe being naked any longer. Back on and back to rough hair on his neck. His fur is thicker there and I do rake out more hair over his lower neck and shoulders than anywhere on his body. Same for Sassy, the rolled and braided collar still broke hair at the neck. Max has a longish feathery not very thick coat sort of like a Border Collie and Sassy had a very dense and shorter coat sort of like a Lab.

Have to go collar shopping, that collar is gorgeous. Max's collar is the one I bought when he came here 11 years ago. It is quite nice, made in Italy with brass hardware and everything but it IS 11 years old........


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks! Hmm... Well if it IS the current collar, I will sacrifice his coat  But it's been this way for as long as I can remember so maybe it's just always been damaged by the nylon ones (which he grew up wearing).

If you're interested in Soro's collar this is the lady who made it for me. It was a custom design: http://www.etsy.com/listing/110521170/double-braided-kangaroo-tag-collar


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Are you talking about the way it flips up in front of the collar? That is def the collar..and why my dogs dont wear them...but I have show dogs and cant have a dent and flip in the coat. ;-)


----------

